# Mini truck



## fixie (Apr 28, 2007)

Has any of you rode in or driven one of those jappanese mini trucks?
I think i would like one if they are worth it they apear to pretty tough. Thanks and keep your lines taught


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They look like a pretty good value but it all depends on the use. All of them that I have looked at are not what I would consider offroad worthy. They simply cannot compete with an atv or side by side when it comes to getting into and out of areas of difficult terrain. If decently maintained two tracks and farm roads are all that you need a utility vehicle for than these might be just the ticket though. I would probably look for a well used Toyota regular cab pickup for a lot less money and make some cheap modifications instead...or any of the other reliable import compact trucks. Trim the fenders, throw on a set of generic bigger offroad tires, cut the likely rusty bed off and turn it into a flat bad and add a reciever mounted winch for front and rear use. This could be done with minimum investment. Might not want to be something you haul back and forth to hunting camp etc though.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's my Japanese Mini-Truck:











It would be difficult for something to outperform it. It'll go just about anywhere.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I've had mine about a year and wouldn't trade it for the world. Honestly, it's more off-road worthy than you would think. I've driven mine through 8 inches of snow through the woods no problem. I've also driven it right through the woods (no trail) with a bed FULL of firewood. I also have a pretty large mound on a trail that I have no choice but to drive over once and a while.

Here is a picture of it ice fishing, it's a luxery ride out!










I got a pretty good deal on it and if I could find another one for even close to the same deal, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

whats the weight of that truck?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> whats the weight of that truck?


 http://www.midwestoutboard.com/gatortrax.htm


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

SPITFIRE said:


> whats the weight of that truck?


They say 1,400lbs. Mine is a little older model so I suspect a little less. I'd like to put it on a scale someday.

BTW, I just came in the house from cutting up a tree in the middle of the woods. I drove it right to the tree and loaded it up, then did some mudding to get home


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

hypox said:


> I've had mine about a year and wouldn't trade it for the world. Honestly, it's more off-road worthy than you would think. I've driven mine through 8 inches of snow through the woods no problem. I've also driven it right through the woods (no trail) with a bed FULL of firewood. I also have a pretty large mound on a trail that I have no choice but to drive over once and a while.
> 
> Here is a picture of it ice fishing, it's a luxery ride out!
> 
> ...


I'll vouch for this thing any day of the week. My only complaint is that I'm 6'5 and 300lbs. and I don't really fit in it that well but I make it work.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

zx10r2004 said:


> http://www.midwestoutboard.com/gatortrax.htm


Those are more aggressive than the models I have looked at. Not sure about power etc, but those gatortrax looks like a pretty good buy for that kind of money. Plus I could easily tow it in/on my current utility trailer.


----------

